# Just got the tivo stream 4k yesterday..random restarts



## Stryyker (Sep 12, 2021)

Just as the title says. Got it yesterday, set it up, wanted to sit and and watch some of my shows on hulu, netflix and peacock, and it is randomly restarting itself. It will totally black out, then the tivo logo comes back up as if I had just unplugged it, then get back to the home screen. I then try watching again for a while, it restarts. It's never the same time. Just random. I have tried a different usb cable that I know to be good, a different wall outlet, different drop cord, and even a different power adapter that I use with a walmart onn device I have in another room. Nothing corrects the restarts. Have even did a factory restore and set everything back up, and it is still doing it. I have been seeing some other people on reddit's tivo sub that have been having the same issues. Some are saying it was after the update. Anyone else having this issue, and if so, anything you did to fix it or should I just return for a replacement or refund?


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

Be sure to update the firmware. Mine didn't do that automatically and I manually forced it to update. I've had no problems with mine since updating firmware.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryyker (Sep 12, 2021)

I haven't had any updates other than the initial download that it does at startup. So I'm assuming that is the latest update. Kernel version: 4.9.113 | Build: Pl.5614 release keys | Tivo Stream 4k SW version v9.0-5.4.1 and the android security patch level is April 5, 2021. I've tried using the update panel in the about, clicking the update button, and it says "Your system is up to date".


----------



## staknhalo (Oct 16, 2015)

If you're able to DL the Tivo Stream 4K Android TV OS files you can try "reformatting and reinstalling" or "reflashing" the device over ADB - XDA forums is where I'd check if they have the files/instructions

Devices like the ADT-1, Nexus Player, and SHIELD publicly release their files for manual flashing by devs/enthusiasts - no clue if Tivo does (and for manufactures that don't, users sometimes manually capture the install files - which is why I said check XDA) 

If you're not comfortable with that though just exchange or return it - sounds like either a HW defect or the update caused on OS/SW/firmware corruption that is causing restarts


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Stryyker said:


> I haven't had any updates other than the initial download that it does at startup. So I'm assuming that is the latest update. Kernel version: 4.9.113 | Build: Pl.5614 release keys | Tivo Stream 4k SW version v9.0-5.4.1 and the android security patch level is April 5, 2021. I've tried using the update panel in the about, clicking the update button, and it says "Your system is up to date".


That is the latest update I have on mine.


----------



## Stryyker (Sep 12, 2021)

Ok, I have figured out something really strange. I binged a whole season of house, md on the amazon prime video app with no issues. However, when I tried to use hulu...started a show..boom..restart. tried it again..got 45 minutes or so in on hulu again...another restart. I wonder if it could be some sort of incompatibility with hulu and some new apps? As I know, Tivo is still using android 9 and not 10. I'm wondering if there is a slight issue there..or just app to hardware issue? Have cleared the data, cache, then uninstalled hulu, then tried re-installing it..same problem. I wonder if using a sideloaded version would make a difference than the playstore version? Like using an apkpure version for android tv


----------

